# GRAFLEX Arrows??



## zeke392 (Nov 30, 2004)

I remember back in the 80's I think, my friend and I each bought a dozen GRAFLEX arrows. I still have 4 of them in great shape, mine say GRAFLEX XT 18-8 on them and are a woodgrain finish. Were these some of the first graphite arrows?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well not really as they were mainly fiberglass and Micro Flight & Fleetwood archery were the first to have them back in the 70's.


----------



## Carlos Parra (Sep 17, 2018)

zeke392 said:


> I remember back in the 80's I think, my friend and I each bought a dozen GRAFLEX arrows. I still have 4 of them in great shape, mine say GRAFLEX XT 18-8 on them and are a woodgrain finish. Were these some of the first graphite arrows?


I got a dozen of this arrows, they came with an old bow and a lot of other arrows, do you know the SPINE of this arrows?


----------



## Wooden Hen (Aug 17, 2017)

I have about 3 dozen of these.. love the nostalia look


----------



## bionicman (May 8, 2019)

What spine are they, and are you willing to part?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Graflex arrow shafts were MFG. by Gordon Glass in late 70's & early 80's. I have no idea where you would find a spine chart.


----------

